# Teddy Panting and Thirsty During Middle of Night



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Teddy, who was 4 months old on the 25th, has been waking up during the night panting and very thirsty. I try to give her plenty of water during the day, so what do I do about this? She still sleeps in a crate without a water bowl. Should I put a water bowl in the crate?


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I have always given our puppies free access to water. We keep a water bowl in the crate, or if the puppy played in it we would keep a water bottle hanging at the side. They still ended up housebroken.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

How warm is it there? Warmer weather usually requires more water drinking.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

My dogs usually do get up and drink a bit in the night, especially since we keep the bedroom warm. She might appreciate a little water in her crate. Just put a small amount in there, like 1/4-1/2 cup.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh isn't in a crate but I hear him get a drink in the kitchen fairly often. I figured it's from sleeping with his mouth open now that it's getting warm


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You can place a rabbit water bottle on the crate if the dog is prone to spilling water.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is your dog thristy or is she waiting up in the middle
of the night to go out and you give her water?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> You can place a rabbit water bottle on the crate if the dog is prone to spilling water.


Good suggestion. My boy has free roam at night and access to water in the kitchen but we have a rabbit bottle attached to his crate because he's in there while we are at work in school, he doesn't drink that much. If you get one make sure it's filled to the max, it prevents leaking.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hunter stays loose in the bedroom at night and I bring his water in. I don't think it's a good idea to deny puppies water after you've gotten a good hold on potty training.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> is your dog thristy or is she waiting up in the middle
> of the night to go out and you give her water?


I've heard her panting the last couple of nights, so I take her for water and while I'm up I put her out to potty. 

This just started, but I guess it's getting hotter, so she needs more water. I'm going to get a water bottle.

Thanks, everyone!


----------

